# Ali Bongo A+++



## Red_Eyes (Jul 31, 2014)

Great selection of  breeders, decent prices, offer free shipping & *EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!*

I had ordered a pack of Female Seeds ICE last weekend and chose the free shipping. Accidentally, they sent it tracked & sig req. That's a shipping option that I didn't choose since my work schedule is hectic, I wouldnt be home nor did I want to sign anything.

I contacted customer service, asked about the shipping situation & they realized they sent the package out by the wrong method. "Sai" the owner I believe, apologized & offered me several options.

I chose the offer of them resending same product while the tracked package isn't collected. Sure enough, got the usps notice & it's on its way bk. Last night, I opened my mailbox & what do u know?! The 2nd package was in there waiting for me! That's less than a week of sticky situation being sorted out!!!

I suggest to check the shop out cause they definitely are great at communicating & are 100% legit. They could've told me tough sh-it get lost but didn't. They made sure the mistake was fixed & they dam sure did a great job at it!!! *ALI IS #1*


----------

